# Brides of Dracula



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

Well okie dokie then...


"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm not sure, never used latex or spirit gum myself, I've heard pros and cons about both of them irritating skin and such. Do some research by searching for those keywords through google. As for details, look for film stills of the movie through a search and you'll get great ideas.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Latex isn't the best thing in the world for a girls face. Sad to say, For two years I wore a latex professional Freddy Krueger makeup that I had to glue the different parts to my face so it would blend in with my regular features. It worked fantastic, but the days I put it on I wore it from 9am in the morning until around 3am the following night of Halloween. Suffice to day when I removed it my face started to swell from not having any air all day long. LOL. But when its Halloween I usually stay in makeup and costume all day long to celebrate. LOL. Haven't done spirit gum yet. But I have heard that might be a little better than what I was wearing.









My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

Well I've used spirit gum before and I have to say it itches a bit when taken off but I've never had any big problems. And I heard latex was better, so thanks alot for your warning,Creepykitty! Myabe I should just stick to the spiritgum.
Catmean I've looked so many times on Google and canb't find crap... In total about 10 pics and not of when their half human/half vampire. So I've decided to get the movie and just pauze and pauze and pauze...lol

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## BoneEfx (Sep 24, 2004)

Check out our FX FACES Vampire prosthetic. It might be what your looking for. www.BoneYardFx.com/website8015.htm


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Found a few photos online, will keep looking for you

http://www.thefilmasylum.com/gallery/Van-Helsing/2_G
http://www.imdb.com/gallery/ss/0338...4007_F18_23.jpg?path=gallery&path_key=0338526
http://josie-maran.com/vanhelsing.htm
http://www.softimage.com/Community/Xsi/Mag/Cs/VOLUME_4/Issue_SIGGRAPH/2.htm


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

Thank you guys so much for all your help!! Those pics were great. Some I'd seen and some I hadn't seen yet. The prosthetic is really nice looking!! Thanks guys!!!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Liquid latex would look so cool and I saw a show once on HBO and they applied it .when it dries you can shine it all up.
I worked at a few Hunted Houses back in high school for the Drama club and we used spirit gum alot ,it does itch when you take it off.
I would look into the Latex and see what you can come up with.
Best of luck.

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

Shine it all up? What do you mean? Using what?..... See I guess my problem with the liquid latex is that I'm not sure I can get it thick enough at on the forhead and cheeks....I can using spirit gum...I have no idea how to use liquid latex. Do you just put on tons of layers because it's so thin? does it fall off after awhile... I'm such a ditz when it comes to these things...

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

One trick that can be used to help layer the liquid latex is to use Toilet Paper. Do a first layer of the latex on the skin followed by the TP and then more Latex. It's kind of difficult to do to yourself and it is not a rush job type of thing.

Mr. Mxyztplk

“MY EYES!! I CAN’T SEE MY EYES!!” –Johnny Victim in ‘Taco Smell’


----------

